# My 360/361 Alco has couplers - not a drawbar



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 360 and 361 Santa Fe with link couplers. Three link couplers. The A unit can be run without the B unit because it has couplers. The A unit has no front coupler (and no opening in the shell for one), but it has a rear coupler. The B unit has both front and rear couplers.

I've heard people tell me that's not right, that it should have a draw bar... so I bought a draw bar... but it doesn't work. The B unit pulls the A unit's rear trucks off the track in S-turns with the drawbar. 

So... how do I make this right, yet also work?

Charles.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Charles, I'm sure you've probably tried this, but have you set the "B" unit in the track and rolled it by itself to see where the "stops" for the wheel and chassis assembly engage? Also, how much sway does your drawbar have? The manual does show it with drawbar. Is it the right length? Is it binding up because you're using a something other than a S326 screw(shouldered?)


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

drawbar has very little sway, just using the same screws that held the little metal brackets that the couplers are attached to in place. Hrm, I'll try ordering that screw.

Charles.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone might have changed the trucks to the coupler version.A 405 Silver Streak came with a link coupler truck on the end, and maybe someone changed all the trucks on your B unit to the link coupler truck version for ease of operations.. Just a thought...The drawbar should easily swing back and forth, and dangle down a little, or you will have some derailments. I have a 360 ABBA, and it's all connected with drawbars.


----------



## lilb (Oct 16, 2010)

I think your problem might be that you are installing the drawbar on top of the bracket, not under it. On mine it came with the drawbars on the bottom, if they are screwed in on top they can't move like you are describing.

Brian


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Nope, I screwed it in to the bottom. I'll order the correct draw bar screws and see if that makes a difference.

Charles.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

ChopperCharles said:


> Nope, I screwed it in to the bottom. I'll order the correct draw bar screws and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Charles.


That might be a contradiction of terms.. I too ordered the "correct" screws but they were far from correct. In fact, they wouldn't fit.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, tried it again, and it appears that I screwed the screws in too tight, because the drawbar is working now. And that saved me from having to convert two broken link couplers to knuckle 

Charles.


----------

